# tires



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guys my plow jeep needs tires, right now it has 33 x 9.50 x 15 on factory steel wheels. Can't seem to find that size anymore. I have a second set of wheels and tires 33 x 12 x 15 are these tires too wide to plow with? If so what size is everybody using. I do have a clearance issue with the buttom of the homeade pushplate so a shorter tire will not work. Ineed some ideas guys.

Thanks Mike


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

with shorter tires you can raise the push plate. Why is the pushplate so low?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

theplowmeister;1157619 said:


> with shorter tires you can raise the push plate. Why is the pushplate so low?


Because who ever did it didn't know what he was doing. I will post some pictures tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## snowpoe (Nov 23, 2005)

I have plowed with 33x12.5 General Grabber AP (very good tread for snow/they no longer make them)tires for the last 3 yrs and they will pull you around a bit in the slush and deeper snow on the roads.The only good thing about the wideness is more flotation if you happen to get in a unthawed lawn.I have also plowed with TSL SX 36x12.5 Super Swampers and they were alright for the 3/4 ton truck they were on but mud tires slip to much because of the big lugs and no sippy cuts.
Two of my Grabbers gave out this winter already (dry rot & ply seperation) so I put WTB add on craigslist for 33x10.5 BFG A/T and got lucky and had 2 different people close to my area answer .One with three 33x10.5 and the other with two 33x9.5 for a fair price.
I think BFG still makes these sizes but they are $$$ and if you get 16" rims you could get 285/75/16 or 295 /75/16 or more rare size but skinnyer 255/85/16


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

flykelley;1157640 said:


> Because who ever did it didn't know what he was doing. I will post some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Mike


I'm in the same boat. I have to run atleast a 33 in order to make sure my plow mount doesnt go to low to the ground due to a miscommunication we will call it between the fab guy and myself

I've run a 305/75r16 (almost 12.5 inches wide) through the summer months and a very small portion of the winter due to completing a very nice, but very scary 360 in the middle of the road on our first storm this year. The 12.5 wide tires with a vehicle that weighs under 4K lbs is not a good combo. Add the weight of the plow and some sand bags and its helpful but I've gone to a 285/75R16, equivalent to a 10.5 inch wide tire, and it is much much better to drive with, and plowing with all the weight just makes it childs play. I'd recommend sticking to the skinnier tire for sure.


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

Try Mastercraft courser AT or Kumho MT tires. I have used the Mastercraft tires and have heard that the Kumhos are very good also.


----------

